# Yarn Quest in West Michigan



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I've bought my passport and on my way. How fun to go to different little shops. I took tomorrow off and talked hubby into a road trip. So excited to have the day off and see such beautiful yarn . Dangerous taking husband on a trip like this. He's worried about how much money is going to be spent .


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

What kind of passport do you need for a road trip to yarn shops? Are you heading for Canada?


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Must be a Yarn Crawl??


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep a yarn crawl. Each store has a 20% off store wide. At the end you turn your passport in for a drawing. If you go to all 12 the prize is $500.00 basket and if you have 8 shops it's $250.00. Different specials at each shop.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This sounds like fun!! But I would need a brand new credit card with a high rate limit!!!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

have fun


----------



## yarndreamer (Aug 9, 2011)

Have fun!


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Too bad I'm in eastern Michigan. Sounds like fun.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Have you gone to Fabrications? I love that store. Of course, I like the fabric they have too.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Iam from Byron Center, Mich and I have never heard of this store.
Where is it? Thanks for the info.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It's down near Kalamazoo in Richland.
Edited - You take 131 south to the Plainwell exit, turn left, and take M-89 for 11 miles or so to 32nd st. Turn right and it is on the left not far from the intersection.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You so much.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Nittinnut said:


> Too bad I'm in eastern Michigan. Sounds like fun.


 :-( Me too !! Boo hoo.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

successful yarn hunt?


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I think so. I don't go to every store, 13 stores were participating this year. I bought yarn for a couple different sweaters. I won yarn for a scarf last year. Each shop drew names for their shop that were winners and the the main drawing is a lot larger. My friend went to every store last year and didn't win a thing. I do love to go to the different yarn shops to see what they have.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

what town is the yarn quest in? Never heard of it before. what are the
dates? Thank You so much for the info.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It's in different stores around the area, from Newaygo to Kalamazoo. If you go to one of the stores they have a card with the names of the stores on it. You buy the card for $10.00. Each store stamps the card and you leave it at the last store you go to. The quest ends this weekend. The Clever Ewe in Ada, Threadbender on 44th St., and Country Needleworks in Jenison are near you. There is also one in East Town but can't remember the name of it.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You so much for the Info. My Daughter will be happy too.
Hope you have a great time.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------

